
How can a company make money by giving free internet? - FahadUddin92
If a company can give free internet to the world, what could they do to make money from it?
======
mattbgates
You are going back to the time of NetZero, who was probably one of the first
companies to offer free Internet, at first anyway. They had an ad that was on
top of everything and you couldn't avoid it. Though... many of us had that
tool to hide it, but that's not a topic for this discussion.

~~~
claudiulodro
They're still around and still offering free dial-up!

[http://store.netzero.net/account/showService.do?serviceId=nz...](http://store.netzero.net/account/showService.do?serviceId=nz-
dialup)

------
joeclark77
Let's say you want to give this free internet to marginalized communities -
remote pacific islands, for example. Maybe you could provide internet _to the
islanders_ for free, and get paid by multinational companies to do it, for the
PR value. As far as the world is concerned, it'll be Tostitos or Jiffy Lube
providing internet to Easter Island or wherever... but on the ground it'll
actually be you.

------
z3t4
You can sell transfer. It's the content provider that pays for the bandwidth,
so it doesn't matter if it's free for the end user, as long as you can keep
the marginal cost low enough for scale.

------
wazanator
Sell user data

------
mixermachine
Place ads

